# Officer Elections



## ravickery03 (Dec 18, 2008)

Curious as to which officers your lodge elects vs the ones that are appointed by the Worshipful Master.


----------



## Bro Mike (Dec 18, 2008)

We vote on the five, plus the Tyler.


----------



## david918 (Dec 18, 2008)

El Campo elects the WM,SW,JW,Treas,Secy&Tiler


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 18, 2008)

Melrose 1294 and Cade-Rothwell 1151; elects the WM,SW,JW,Treas,Secy&Tiler


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

Clyde Lodge elects WM;Sw;JW;Sec;Tiler


----------



## Sirius (Dec 19, 2008)

GL Law says the Deacons are appointed by the Master-Elect.


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 21, 2008)

well crap...i was trying to check other and didn't quite make it so now the poll is screwed up....lol


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 9, 2009)

We elect WM,SW,JW,Treas,Secy&Tiler. The rest are appointed.


----------



## caeservi (Feb 9, 2009)

Smokey613 said:


> We elect WM,SW,JW,Treas,Secy&Tiler. The rest are appointed.



we do the same


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 9, 2011)

WM, SW, JW, Tiler, Treasurer, Secretary ... anyone not smart enough to attend the election in person.


----------



## tom268 (Mar 10, 2011)

We elect WM, the Wardens and the Treasurer. The rest is appointed. But the WM nominates the candidates for the elected offices. They just have to be approved by the brotherhood.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 10, 2011)

Wharton #621 elects the WM, SW, JW, Treasurer, Secretary, & Tiler.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 11, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> anyone not smart enough to attend the election in person.


 
Is that a choo-choo I hear?  :wink:


----------



## RedTemplar (Jun 11, 2011)

Hazard #676 elects WM, SW, JW, Treasurer, Secretary, SD, JD, and Tyler. WM elect appoints SS, JS, and Chaplain.

Our lodge bylaws state that all elected and appointed officers must have certificate of proficiency prior to assuming office.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 11, 2011)

My lodges elect WM, S&JWs, Sec & Treas. Tiler is the out going WM. All others appointed by the incoming WM.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 12, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Is that a choo-choo I hear?  :wink:


 

Not smart enough?  I'd say some out-going WM must have stepped out for a pottie break when they decided he would go straight into the Tyler's place.  WOW!  Truly a case of "hold on for posterity!"

:7:


----------

